# Shiatsu Zombies



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

*Groom:*









*Bride:*









*Video*
Groom: 



Bride:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think the bride has had a little bit too much champagne

The corpsing on both of these creatures is really beautiful in a gross undead way. I like that the movement is different for each, too - gives them their own personalities.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really great looking props. The movement is perfect for them. I love how you aged the clothing too. Strong work!


----------



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks, all! I appreciate the compliments. I'm trying to step up my game for 2016. Arduino four banger is next!


----------



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

I've put together all of the videos I posted on the construction of the groom. If you're interested in making one of these, or just having a look, check out the video.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweeeet!!


----------



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

I gave the bride a new head, based on a styrofoam skull, silicone and plastic corpsing, and hair made from a black rope. Have a look!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:These are fantastic! So, so great. Thanks for the how-to video series, it illustrates your technique beautifully. I have three or four of those massagers from my thrift store forages, maybe I could use them as ghosts for my graveyard??? Hhhmmmmm.......

P.S. I like the re-do on the Bride's head. It fits her zombie husband much better. The other head looked a bit too voodoo for him.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Very nice zombies! I agree wit P5 about the new bride head, it is a much better fit. Your tuts are fantastic. Thanks.


----------



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks, all! I really appreciate the compliments, and am thrilled that you're enjoying my work and videos!


----------

